# Looking for Sub work lower eastside of cleveland



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

I am just trying to see if anybody has anything they want to get squared away befor the snow is upon us.


----------



## Chevy03dump (Nov 20, 2006)

Wow, I thought I was early, just to come over here to see what's been going on. We just got some warm weather, let's not push the snow as yet. 

I'm curious to see what sub prices will be this year. I know I cannot plow for what I did last year. I was almost breaking even by the end of the season. Looking to make a change.prsport


----------

